# Summer trend bags?



## amy_forster (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I know we got the summer bags last year but I've heard rumours we won't see the animal print ones this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Does any one know whether we'll get them or not?


----------



## SakuraDelia (Jun 11, 2009)

The summer trend bags are already up. 
Go to M·A·C Cosmetics > Shop Products> Accessories > Summer Trend Bags.
They have zebra, tiger, and leopard prints.

EDIT: Oh, this is the Europe forum... Maybe they don't have them there.. ^_^ Oops


----------



## mern (Jun 11, 2009)

They are on the Canadian website as well!


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 13, 2009)

seen the bags on the website..wouldnt touch them with a 200ft pole


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 13, 2009)

If you can't get them in Europe you could try to CP for it!


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_seen the bags on the website..wouldnt touch them with a 200ft pole_

 
All of us folks in Europe might need a 200ft pole to reach them if they don't get released over here!

Seriously though, I'm kind of relieved that I don't like this year's bags as I already have too many. These just don't appeal to me.


----------



## Diorcat1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_seen the bags on the website..wouldnt touch them with a 200ft pole_

 
lmfao


----------

